# annnnnnnnd hi.



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Welp, last Wednesday i finally got my wheels on and went out and took some photos this past weekend.

















































































































































Still need to get an alignment to bring the rears down w. some _slight_ camber, right now they are sitting right up against the fender liners on the inside of the QP. Fronts need a 5-8mm spacer and then i can get the front down maybe another 1/8" or so.

Thanks again Drew @ Dorbritz Deisgns for the *many* countless hours you put into my car and Zeb, Stefan and Rob-o for all the help as well. :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

looks good


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

FINALLY!!
well worth the wait. It looks awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Good Job!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

11k miles isn't good on the same oil...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

you just got to call **** out dont you? 


i'm icing you BRO.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh hai.

Car looks great. I love the wheels on that body style :thumbup: Can't want to see it in person.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

everyone be jockin mike gilbert with those wheels


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Car looks great:thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

I talked to Mike a week or 2 before i bought the wheels and let him know i was going to run em actually..

he's on MBs now though so...meh.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car looks great! Nice pictures and congrats on the wheels :thumbup:


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

looks sick:beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

cash money :thumbup: :thumbup:

are you going to 512?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Driving down Sat morning around 6-630 w. some peoples :beer:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

looking Hawt, Justin.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lookin real nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

wow that looks amazing.


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

perfection....i hates tint...fish bowl all the way..BUTTT! this one makes me wet lol
shes gotta have a tight puss!!




tight ride boss...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

I dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

very nicely executed man


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

OH HAI


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Money, dude! Those wheels look perfect on there. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

looks good broski

see you this weekend


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everybody, i'm super stoked with the way this car has gone so far... :beer::beer:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

SWEEEEEEET!!!! Been waiting for this! :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

fresh to DEATH bro!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

annnnnnnnnnd i like :thumbup:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

supermother****indope :thumbup:


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

vwOnly4Me said:


> perfection....i hates tint...fish bowl all the way..BUTTT! this one makes me wet lol
> shes gotta have a tight puss!!


wait, what? :sly:

car looks dope J


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the ups peoples and ya Jason i had no clue what the hell that guy was talking about so i just went past it :laugh:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Po-tay-toes.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Mo-Naked-Hoes :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

skateman190 said:


> Gorgeous. :thumbup:


seconded :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

dope


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

Damn that looks good - 20's or 21's ?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

OMFG


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Looks good. Reminds me of Mike's car though.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

They are 19s :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

SEX!:thumbup: Which company did you go with? $$$?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

What company did i go w. for what?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

For your biskit.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

ohh, limp.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

proshot said:


> For your biskit.


hahaha:laugh:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Still Fantana said:


> What company did i go w. for what?


for ur bags


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

He has old school Mason Tech front struts and re5s with dcups for the rears.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

And they are NOT bottomed out completely i could probably squeeze another ~1/4" if i grab some spacers and trim my fender liners.


----------



## Weelildubb2.0t (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job man!


----------

